# Cabbage Test Directions, results included! (fun gender test!)



## MommyMichele

Thought I would share! Even took pics in a step by step process!

Directions

1.Go to the store and buy a red cabbage. The size of the cabbage does not matter at all.
2.Cut the cabbage into big chunks. The smaller you cut the chunks, the better your results will turn out.
3. Boil some water on the stove and put in the chunks of cabbage.
4. Let the water and cabbage boil for about 10 minutes or so. When the ten minutes is up, remove it from the heat.
5. Grab a cup and go to the bathroom! Pee into the cup.
6. In a separate cup, mix 1 part of your urine to 1 part of the water that the cabbage was boiled in. No need to save the cabbage unless you want to eat it. It's pretty tasty, so you might want to eat it!
7. If the urine/cabbage water turns *pink or red then this indicates a boy* result! If the urine/cabbage water turns *purple, this indicates a girl result.*

************************************************** *********************

Bought half a red cabbage (I will eat this later, yummy!)

Chopped the cabbage into about 1/2 inch pieces
https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/S6301358.jpg

Added cabbage to boiling/simmering water (see the blue? that's what your after!)
https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/S6301360.jpg

10 minutes at boil/simmer (lots of color! excuse the steam)
https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/S6301361.jpg

Cabbage water cooling! (see the blue/green color? will change when you add the urine to it)
https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/S6301362.jpg

Added my urine! Can't get much more purple than that (yes it is purple here!) (you can see blue/green cabbage water droplets on the side of the cup)
GIRL RESULTS!!!! :happydance:
https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/S6301363.jpg

Second test. Watered down to show color better!
Still GIRL!!! :happydance:
https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/S6301364.jpg


----------



## reallyready

That's awesome! I just happen to have a purple cabbage so I'll have to try this when I cook it this week! :)


----------



## MommyMichele

I saved some of the cabbage water for when I have to pee again. I'm going to water it down some and see what color it actually is. I say it's purple but it looks black in the pic.


----------



## reallyready

where did you find that?


----------



## MommyMichele

Another forum I'm on, loads of girls are doing it. It's kinda an old wives tale thing, but fun just the same.


----------



## Mummietobe

Love things like this im going to try it!


----------



## MommyMichele

Cost us like 30 cents to do the test lol


----------



## katzone

:lol: just don't go making your OH some cabbage soup out of it! :haha:


----------



## MommyMichele

katzone said:


> :lol: just don't go making your OH some cabbage soup out of it! :haha:

You aren't peeing on the cabbage. You remove some of the water from the pot.

Eat the boiled cabbage, it's good for you.


----------



## TTC4No3

I've never heard of that test before; I'll have to give it a try


----------



## Sarahkka

See, now this is the kind of gender predictor test I can get into!
It's cute, funny, costs you pennies and is 50% guaranteed to give you the right answer! :)
The one that tries to get you to pay $20-30 or whatever it is for the same thing (I can't remember the name of the product) is the one that pisses me off (pardon the pun!).


----------



## chocolate

Lol - I wonder who ever thought of that and why lol


----------



## MommyMichele

chocolate said:


> Lol - I wonder who ever thought of that and why lol

Not sure but it's pretty simple science. One PH (cabbage water) reacting to another PH (urine). Pretty much the same science with HPT's. Different hormones in the urine make the PH of the urine react one way or another.


----------



## chocolate

MommyMichele said:


> chocolate said:
> 
> 
> Lol - I wonder who ever thought of that and why lol
> 
> Not sure but it's pretty simple science. One PH (cabbage water) reacting to another PH (urine). Pretty much the same science with HPT's. Different hormones in the urine make the PH of the urine react one way or another.Click to expand...

I know there is a theory about your ph levels at the time of conception effecting if the male or sperm survive ....... and it all depends on your diet, maybe its related to that. In which case your diet would have to be the same now as at the time of conception.


----------



## bubbles

right wheres my purse, I'm off to the shop for a red cabbage


----------



## bababas

this is fun. i have to do it when hubby aint home. he is gonna call me crazy :haha:


----------



## mama2connor

Looks interesting, i may give it a go! :D


----------



## milkmachine

haha thats funny, i might try it. i know what im having too so itll be interesting


----------



## ttc_lolly

milkmachine said:


> haha thats funny, i might try it. i know what im having too so itll be interesting

Oooh very interesting... u defo have to do it and let the rest of us ladies know if your water turns the right colour! I will be buying my red cabbage at the supermarket tonite!


----------



## veganmum2be

haha cool! i wont be trying it though.
isn't there another test, that involves doing a wee, mixing in a chemical of some sort then setting it alight, and the smoke colour indicates boy/girl? i have been told about that and read a bit about it somewhere, cant remember the details though! 

but i'm not going to be messing around with my pee as i don't believe its acurate. xxx


----------



## MommyMichele

veganmum2be said:


> haha cool! i wont be trying it though.
> isn't there another test, that involves doing a wee, mixing in a chemical of some sort then setting it alight, and the smoke colour indicates boy/girl? i have been told about that and read a bit about it somewhere, cant remember the details though!
> 
> but i'm not going to be messing around with my pee as i don't believe its acurate. xxx

1 It's for a giggle. AND it's been accurate for several ladies that I know.

2. It's safer to add pee to cabbage water than Draino. The Draino that was used is no longer available, it was the crystal form people used, not the liquid.


----------



## veganmum2be

yeah i wasn't saying don't do it. and i wouldn't even of considered the method i mentioned.
might be fun for some people, interesting if it did work, but i think its just the old wives tale thing myself xx


----------



## Happyhayley

I'll try it and then try and remember what it said when I actually find the test. Only thing is my husband hates cabbage so I'd have to eat it on my own and he'd be like why are you making it? and I wouldn't tell him because he would think I'm crazy.


----------



## laura6914

i read this thread earlier and have been and got my cabbage and it cooling as i type. will let you know the reults when i have done it. 
:thumbup:


----------



## laura6914

i read this thread earlier and have been and got my cabbage and it cooling as i type. will let you know the res when i have done it. 
:thumbup:


----------



## laura6914

i read this thread earlier and have been and got my cabbage and it cooling as i type. will let you know the results when i have done it. 
:thumbup:


----------



## laura6914

sorry computer went mental :haha:


----------



## barasti

Any results?


----------



## barasti

I tried it, it remained yellow with a pinkish tinge :/


----------



## sazza

barasti said:


> I tried it, it remained yellow with a pinkish tinge :/

Taken from the first page:

If the urine/cabbage water turns pink or red then this indicates a boy result!

Maybe you're having a boy?! :flower: Any more results girls?


----------



## MommyMichele

My gender scan is set for May 26th, sooooo I'll update this that day!


----------



## SteffyRae

i going shopping tomarrow im trying it then!lol


----------



## Catters

This looks like a lot of fun! I'd be interested in watching which ones come out verified by ultrasound.. too cool.. I'm still stuck on the placenta placement determining gender .. I have to go find that thread before my first scan. Hmm.. maybe I'll do the cabbage bit and the placenta placement and compare. Should be interesting.


----------



## Audball2108

Well I'm getting my early 3D/4D gender scan tomorrow (I love new technology!) so when I find that out, I'll double check with this! Then I'll test it with one of the "great value" gender test things at Wal-Mart. If they are all the same, then I'll be sure the gender prediction is correct! :happydance:

Sorry, I get paranoid that the doctors will mess up after my stupid nurse incident I had a few weeks back :blush:


----------



## celestek89

im going to have to try this, this looks like fun, plus i find out the gender on the 2nd may :)


----------



## celestek89

ok so i cooked the cabbage and the water is already purple lol hmm we'll see how it turns out


----------



## celestek89

cool so it went a reddy colour......i think its correct from a scan i had today, but i'll find out for sure in 3 weeks :D


----------



## Toptack

Hm, fun idea, but the smell of boiling cabbage at the moment... :sick::sick::sick:


----------



## Soos

i did it! cabbage water turned deep purple!


----------



## MommyMichele

Catters said:


> This looks like a lot of fun! I'd be interested in watching which ones come out verified by ultrasound.. too cool.. I'm still stuck on the placenta placement determining gender .. I have to go find that thread before my first scan. Hmm.. maybe I'll do the cabbage bit and the placenta placement and compare. Should be interesting.

Supposedly girls attach on the left and the boys attach on the right. I know at least 2 of my boys were on the right, can't remember my other boy or the girls. This one is attached on the left. 

So cabbage water and placenta placement are supposedly girl for this one. We'll see.


----------



## Catters

MommyMichele said:


> Catters said:
> 
> 
> This looks like a lot of fun! I'd be interested in watching which ones come out verified by ultrasound.. too cool.. I'm still stuck on the placenta placement determining gender .. I have to go find that thread before my first scan. Hmm.. maybe I'll do the cabbage bit and the placenta placement and compare. Should be interesting.
> 
> Supposedly girls attach on the left and the boys attach on the right. I know at least 2 of my boys were on the right, can't remember my other boy or the girls. This one is attached on the left.
> 
> So cabbage water and placenta placement are supposedly girl for this one. We'll see.Click to expand...

Oh how neat! Please keep us updated! I love this gender prediction stuff -- I'm going to ask on my first scan which side, and do the cabbage bit and compare. If not accurate, at least it'll be something fun to do to take up a bit of time. :haha:


----------



## liseyg

hi can you use any time of day wee or first morning?


----------



## liseyg

i did it but the water was purple when i added urine it went deep purple x


----------



## mumoftwins200

Ok I've just done this test. I used 20 ml of wee and 20 ml of red cabbage water. My result looked very dark purple. When I held it to the light it looks navy blue!!! What's that about!? Anyone?


----------



## sammiwry

Might have to give it a go for a laugh, how far along do they reckon it works?


----------



## Worrisome

I maybe wrong but I read somewhere you should do at 10 weeks. I tried this I got dark purple/blue


----------



## Worrisome

mumoftwins200 said:


> Ok I've just done this test. I used 20 ml of wee and 20 ml of red cabbage water. My result looked very dark purple. When I held it to the light it looks navy blue!!! What's that about!? Anyone?

Ooh thats a girl result.


----------



## sammiwry

Ok cool, I'll give it a go at 10 weeks, might even try doing it every week from then and see what I get until sexing scan lol!


----------



## Sandie_Cali

How far do you have to be for this to work???


----------



## mumoftwins200

Worrisome said:


> mumoftwins200 said:
> 
> 
> Ok I've just done this test. I used 20 ml of wee and 20 ml of red cabbage water. My result looked very dark purple. When I held it to the light it looks navy blue!!! What's that about!? Anyone?
> 
> Ooh thats a girl result.Click to expand...

wow hope so. I'm 18 weeks 4 days. Does gestation matter? Thanks for ur reply x


----------



## MommyMichele

I went looking for a required gestational age and could find one.


----------



## Sandie_Cali

I will try it tomorrow. lol


----------



## Audball2108

I tried it! It was super purple! That means it's still a girl! LOL


----------



## barasti

Okay, so earlier in the thread I posted that my result was still yellow but with like a pinkish tinge.

have since found out it's a boy...


...spooky!!


----------



## Sandie_Cali

barasti said:


> Okay, so earlier in the thread I posted that my result was still yellow but with like a pinkish tinge.
> 
> have since found out it's a boy...
> 
> 
> ...spooky!!


CONGRATS!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## celestek89

was wrong for me...it said boy and im having a girl :)


----------



## dmommyof2

i just tryed it today and got pink-which means boy im reeeealy excited to see if it worked i will know next week april 13th me and my fiance hope its a boy we already have a girl want a boy to even out the spoiled ness lol also i had a friend try and got purple and she just went to her ultra sound it turned out right shes having a girl :)) so my advice would be just try it for the fun of it and post back your results so more ppl can know if its real .


----------



## Guppy051708

I just did this today with FMU. Result = :pink:
will confirm in 7 weeks :)


----------

